# sailing from california to hawaii on 25-27 footer



## businessonly805 (Nov 20, 2011)

is this possible? would this be a really scary thing to do? im seriously considering it..but have never sailed before.


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

businessonly805 said:


> is this possible? would this be a really scary thing to do? im seriously considering it..but have never sailed before.


Yes, it is possible. It has been done countless times on boats that size and smaller ... the right boat and an experienced crew. Someone with no sailing experience? Scary is only one adjective I would use. Foolhardy and possibly suicidal come to mind unless you're just talking about hitching a ride on a well found boat with an experienced crew.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Heard the one about the three best friend computer nerds who bought a 22-foot Catalina and sailed to Hawaii? A few days along the voyage the beer ran out. When they got to Oahu they hated each others' guts, sold the boat, and flew home.

Seriously... a much shorter test voyage is extremely recommended, along with learning all you can. Consider that only a minority of experienced sailors have completed a voyage this ambitious.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i wouldn't without an eperb hmmm i wouldn't with an eperb,lots can happen in 3000 thousand miles of open ocean


----------



## businessonly805 (Nov 20, 2011)

*sailing for months*

if i were to sail for several months straight, maybe 6 months, and learn as much as possible through the internet and other sailors i run into, do you think i may be good enough to voyage to hawaii by then?...i know theres many sailors who sail but im talking about living on the boat so 7 months straight sailing or 6 months i think would be good enough practice, but i could be wrong, thats why im asking you guys


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Sailing experience does not work like that. You could sailing every day for six months and have a nice every day and not learn a fraction of the things you would need to know to head offshore. You learn when things go wrong, not when they go right.

Find someone to crew for to Hawaii or somewhere else (Mexico?). There is so much to learn and it can't be speeded up that much - that is one of the joys of sailing. I have been doing it for more than 40 years and still am constantly learning. Did not go offshore (NYC to Bermuda which is less than 700 miles) until I had about 20 years under the belt.


----------



## Semloh (Nov 29, 2010)

> Heard the one about the three best friend computer nerds who bought a 22-foot Catalina and sailed to Hawaii? A few days along the voyage the beer ran out. When they got to Oahu they hated each others' guts, sold the boat, and flew home.


That's why this is such a hard trip. You need a lot of beer to make a long trip like that. If you can shorten the amount of time it takes to get there then you don't have to carry so much beer. But beer is heavy and lighter sailboats go faster so if you carry enough beer you are too heavy to go fast so you need even more beer. It's a vicious cycle


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Semloh said:


> You need a lot of beer to make a long trip like that.


business doesn't sound old enough to drink beer yet and if he is, he should know better than to attempt this.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our club is nearing 50 years old... in the formative years when there were perhaps 20-24 members near half of them were crossing oceans in boats that today many wouldn't take across a large lake.

Yes it can be done.. today's sailors are not nearly as hardy a bunch, as a rule, as the 'old days' of wooden ships and iron sailors. Robin Graham did it in the 60s as a teenager, but most of the people tackling that trip will have had decades if not years of coastal sailing prior to making that leap.

From your own description of the 'space' you're in right now, I'd say you're a long way from ready... but there's always a 'but'......


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

might be a better idea to make your first sail a shorter voyage closer to shore


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Seriously, the carrying capacity of a boat is one of the reasons that it is hard to do this trip in a boat that small. The amount of water that the average American uses in a few days would swamp a boat that size. Food, water, motor and cooking fuel, tools, spare parts... can quickly lower a small boat's waterline to where it's dangerously low in the water in rough conditions. 
Another concern is the crew's ability to rough it while being bounced around in a boisterous ocean for a few weeks, and knowing their realistic limits and abilities. Another is knowing the crew's self-sufficiency, ability to improvise, ability to stay mentally focused and upbeat in an alien environment far far from help when things go wrong -- and things do go wrong unexpectedly at sea.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

A lot depends upon the boat, as well as the crew. Some boats will take care of even a less experienced sailor - other boats are simply not up to the task.

With the right boat, you then need to look at experience. You will need some - things will break, scary things will happen, you need to know how to deal with them When you have the boat, start sailing it - in all sorts of weather. Initially inshore, then cautiously a few overnight offshore trips. Make sure you have the right safety equipment. Be cautious, take it slow, get advice from experienced sailors...as you build experience, you'll understand better what it will take - and when you will be ready.

Boats are expensive to own and maintain, a lot of work to sail, but a well-found boat and reasonable experience will take you anywhere.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

A catamaran sailing cruising adventure, isn't it time for yours?

This couple did it in a 28' catamaran, and they don't seem like "iron sailors" with decades of experience. My understanding is that that particular part of the Pacific is relatively "pacific". You may know that a 28' catamaran has the carrying capacity of a significantly smaller monohull (one of the disadvantages of a multihull)...

Although I dream about doing these kinds of things, in practice I think I'd go nuts if I were confined to a small boat for 30 days or more. I think I could do it, but it would be a truly un-romantic, boring, prison-like experience I think. Others may see this differently of course, but I know my self.

If you were serious about it, you can pick up a 25' cape dory for about $3500 and with a few mods it would be seaworthy enough for the trip, or so say people with much more experience than I.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

This couple did it in an Albin Vega (27'); Hawaii to Washington a few years ago, and SF to Hawaii this summer. They are also on SN from time to time.

voyaging under sail, Cruising Lealea Home

As mentioned above, others have made the trip in small boats, including several participants in the Singlehanded Transpac. As I recall, one guy did the SHTP in a West Wight Potter (19'?) several years ago.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> This couple did it in an Albin Vega (27'); Hawaii to Washington a few years ago, and SF to Hawaii this summer. They are also on SN from time to time.
> 
> voyaging under sail, Cruising Lealea Home
> 
> As mentioned above, others have made the trip in small boats, including several participants in the Singlehanded Transpac. As I recall, one guy did the SHTP in a West Wight Potter (19'?) several years ago.


Have a look at ...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/oceania/80974-any-given-weekend-hazey-daze.html#post799109

At the end there's a pic re a Dutch Albin Vega that is now in Oz.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

How can you "seriously" consider that which you know nothing about?
Go sailing, see if you even like it. If you do then start doing your homework and decide if sailing to Hawaii is something important enough to you to learn what you need to know to do it and not die.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything is possible, but that doesn't make it practical. 6 months may seem like an eternity to you (although, as I age, it starts to feel like minutes), but unless you're talking about spending all 180+ days learning to sail, you're biting off a pretty big chunk. 3,000 (learned something, btw) is a long, long, long way. Did I mention that's a long way? 

Again, anything is possible, but it may be a little more involved than you think. Do like others have suggested and spend some serious time on the water first, then decide for yourself. But....when you're "gaining that experience", make sure it's far enough away from shore that you can't see land. That feeling is a little spooky the very first time. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## businessonly805 (Nov 20, 2011)

hey thanks you guys. this is all good input.


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

Could you even carry enough fuel, water and food to survive a month at sea. Not to mention a 30 day supply of batteries for your handheld GPS and VHF radio?


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

California to HI? Never sailed before?

Good grief! I'm an itchy trigger finger away from buying my first boat - a 28ft pearson triton - and just the thought spring launch and moving her from the marina where she is to where I want her is almost enough to give me hives. And that is literally just a 2 hour motor.

Get on some boats, sail them. See if you like it. See how prone you are to motion sickness. See if you can take the cramped cabin. Start to learn what moving a boat from point a to point b requires. There are so many little critical details.

The biggest problem you have right now is that you don't even know what you don't know. I'd suspect after 6 months of sailing you'll start to have an inkling of the right questions to ask. 

Good luck! and fair winds!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

There are 2 issues presented by your post:

1. Is a 25-27 foot boat sufficiently large and seaworthy to make it from California to Hawaii?

Answer: Yes, of course, many smaller boats have even circumnavigated when well-prepared with an experienced captain.

2. Can someone who has never even sailed before make it from California to Hawaii on a small boat?

Answer: Probably not. Rent an EPIRB from Boat/US and a liferaft, try not to hit any stationary or moving objects.

I will save you time by writing your next 2 posts for you: "Do you think __________ (fill in the blank with your random choice of a production, lightly-built, designed-for-inland-cruising, known-to-have-structural-issues-as-it-ages, foolish-choice-for-a-blue-water-vessel) is a good sailboat to sail to Hawaii from Calif.?

Your third post: "I was out sailing yesterday and the deck separated from the hull, leaving a gaping 2 foot hole from stern to bow, while my bulkheads collapsed onto the cabin floor, the keel fell off, and the mast collapsed. Is this normal?"


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, it can be done. Your sailing ability and chosen vessel are two major pieces of the equation. But there are countless other components to consider (weather, equipment, navigation, currents, provisions, intended route, season/timing, endurance, costs, motivations, etc.).

If you're a reader, you may consider the following books to give you a flavor of just such a voyage:

Maiden Voyage by Tania Aebi

Kowabunga's South Seas Adventure by Charles Dewell

Dove by Robin Lee Graham


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

I say do it...tommorrow...

Win or lose, NewsReader will be posting your story here. Then the only question is "what will the head line be?"
Inexperienced Sailor Makes It From CA To HI. 

Or...

Foolish Young Man Dies At Sea. 

I know which one the odds are on...

I have been sailing for about as long as your talking...6 months or so nearly everyday that there is enough wind. I live on a lake and I can see my boat from where I'm sitting as I type. 
I drag race cars, Mt. Bike, snorkel, wakeboard, run my Ski boat up to 70mph, ride motorcycles(street&dirt) and I go wheelin...but...I have never been as heart pumpingly terrified as I am when I'm single handing, my Cal21 is well heeled, doing 5knots and a gust hits...I will get over it but I'm going to tell you 6months of casual sailing won't do it.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Make sure you outfit the boat for the voyage, watermaker is important on small boat but takes up valuable space, food consideration ( will be more dried style) due to smaller storage, cloths will take up more then anything, suitcases are a PITA and stowage is a concern. Electronics a must, plus a spare handheld gps/vhf as well. You really need to know your boat and its condition, spares will be needed but your boat will decide which spares are needed, tools, fuel, extra sails, all add up very quickly.
Then you have added electronics, AIS, Radar, SSB this takes up wall mounted space so you can kiss the quaterberth goodbye, may as well place the water mater in there as well so its filled up with minimal wasted space.
Then you need the route books, crusing guides for along the way, lets not forget charts both paper and electronic, basic plotters tools, maybe sextant ( you can learn this yourself as you passage) now you need to replenish power, solar, wind, motor, this takes space and maintenance too.
Can you do it, not sure only you can decide. Can it be done yup.
preperation and knowledge will be your best guide pre passage, post passage will tell you where you figured wrong and the expense to re fit to make it right back home.

Play hard, Stay safe


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

First try - 

SF Bay to Santa Cruz ( an easy 1 day sail )

and/or

Newport Harbor to San Diego (also an easy 1 day sail)

and work up from 1-2 day overnight voyages to a 20 day overnight voyage of coastal cruising - after a couple of 20 day coastal cruising voyages, you'll have enough experience to risk a 2,200 mile passage.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

JedNeck said:


> I drag race cars, Mt. Bike, snorkel, wakeboard, run my Ski boat up to 70mph, ride motorcycles(street&dirt) and I go wheelin...but...I have never been as heart pumpingly terrified as I am when I'm single handing, my Cal21 is well heeled, doing 5knots and a gust hits...I will get over it but I'm going to tell you 6months of casual sailing won't do it.


lol so true.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> I will save you time by writing your next 2 posts for you: "Do you think __________ (fill in the blank with your random choice of a production, lightly-built, designed-for-inland-cruising, known-to-have-structural-issues-as-it-ages, foolish-choice-for-a-blue-water-vessel) is a good sailboat to sail to Hawaii from Calif.?
> 
> Your third post: "I was out sailing yesterday and the deck separated from the hull, leaving a gaping 2 foot hole from stern to bow, while my bulkheads collapsed onto the cabin floor, the keel fell off, and the mast collapsed. Is this normal?"


 this is pretty rare even in cheap production boats


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Of course it can be done. 
But the sailors that have the ability and knowledge to make such a voyage don't ask about it on Bulletin Boards.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW!! Harsh I can understand, but the condescension in some of these posts is unbelievable.

Here's my perspective:
People have done worse with less.
Luck plays a part in any voyage, but how much of it you'll need depends on many things.

Look into the "Bumfuzzles". Interesting similarities, and differences.

Can it be done? Absolutely
Should it be done? Well.....


----------



## Semloh (Nov 29, 2010)

Some of the best memories of my life are things I shouldn't have done. 
All of the worst are :laugher


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

sailortjk1 said:


> Of course it can be done.
> But the sailors that have the ability and knowledge to make such a voyage don't ask about it on Bulletin Boards.


yeah that's just being snarky 

then again, nothing will take the romance out of the head of someone dreaming of "going offshore" like taking out a small sailboat in 30 knot winds and 6' confused seas, then imagining doing that for days, hundreds of miles from land and any chance of getting help if conditions got worse... it sure got _my_ head out of the clouds


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i've been sailing for about 10 years and i know my boat,every wire, every bolt and screw except for some unforeseen event i'm sure it would make such a trip but i've been on large naval ships and in storms that if in a small sailboat i can't even comprehend surviving and storms aren't even the biggest danger,even with a eperb any help could be days away


----------



## Chris King (Aug 23, 2011)

Business, you didn't say where in California you are. In the bay area there is a free magazine called Latitude 38. Check out a copy. I think you might find quite a bit of useful information there about sailing off the California coast. It has many stories of folks that start a voyage from here.

The most successful way Californians get into cruising is to first sail to Mexico. This will involve some overnight passages. But you never have to be out more than one or two nights. Of course you can if you want to. It's nice to have options. 

Once you get to Mexico, you will know your boat well and you have lots of options. You could go to Hawaii but most people head for the Marquesas. If you choose not to go west there is lots of cool stuff in Central or South America. Or you could go though the canal and into the Caribbean.

I have never done any of this stuff so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree there's a lot of down-talking going on in this thread. Not entirely off-base as it is a foolhardy plan, but okay, the first three posters who said so probably convinced the OP.

I think the dangers are being overstated somewhat. Maybe this is because lately we have been reading a few horror stories on this forum, many involving experienced sailors. But such stories always get more attention than the far more numerous success stories.

In all likelihood, if the OP buys a boat tomorrow he will be so rapidly overwhelmed by all the things he has to do, that he will realize the magnitude of what he was planning to undertake, and put it off until he's closer to ready.

To the original poster: make sure you have a secure place (a floating dock) to keep your boat when you get it. It will make a lot easier to do whatever repairs and upgrades your boat needs for the big journey. Figure this out *before* you buy the boat.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've said it before, but Sailnetters can be a very conservative group when it comes to things like this. It's not a bad thing at all, but you have to know how the population is slanted if you want to know how to guage the feedback you're getting.

You get a reasonable boat, get it surveyed, capable of doing the trip, and I'll sail with you. Should take some of the steepness off the learning curve. I've been sailing for about 10 years now, have owned 4 boats up to 36 foot, have sailed all around Hawaii, and have always wanted to do the Cali-Hawaii run.

Regardless of who, consider taking someone along who knows a thing or two about sailing, and you're on you way!

Be safe


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

At a minimum take a navigation class. Electronics break and Hawaii is a pretty small bullseye to hit in a 29' dart with thousand of miles of water in any direction.

If you have the gumption. Put it together and make it happen. I don't think any one will talk you out of it once you are properly prepared. In fact most people will cheer you on and expect pictures.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

As you gain experience, you will learn that the vast majority of boats in that range of size are what we call coastal cruisers. That means what it sounds like: that they are designed to be used close to the coast, for day sailing and weekends. Most boats that size simply are not desgined for what we call blue water sailing, i.e., days or weeks at sea in varying sea states and all kinds of wind and weather. The pounding that boats will take in these conditions can cause equipment to break down. On a trip of this nature, you are a long way from help if anything happens. Can a long trip of this nature be done in a coastal cruiser? Certainly. Is it wise? Probably not. Even for an experienced sailor.

There are some boats built in that size range that are blue water capable but the vast majoriity of blue water capable boats are larger. Another problem with doing a trip like this in a boat that size is that it will take you a much longer time than it would in a larger boat. You are limited to your hull speed, which directly correlates to the length of your water line. The longer you are on the water, the greater the odds of running into bad weather and the lesser your ability to project a favorable weather window.

Given your lack of experience, I have to confess that I don't like the idea.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

businessonly805 said:


> is this possible? would this be a really scary thing to do? im seriously considering it..but have never sailed before.


Google "Single Handed TransPac". Yachts as small as 20 feet ("Black Feathers") have made the trip many times. You have no doubt read "Dove" by Robin Lee Graham who, beginning at the age of 16, sailed (most of the way) around the world in a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. (He regarded his trip from San Pedro to Hawaii as a "shake-down" as it's a relatively easy trip.) John Neal of Mahina Expeditions began his ocean voyages on a 27' Albin Vega--sailing out of Seattle. Eighteen year old Tania Aebi sailed around the world alone on a 26 foot Contessa--Varuna--as detailed in her book "Maiden Voyage". James Baldwin has made two circumnavigations on his Atom--a 50+ year old 28 foot Pearson Triton (see "Atom Voyages"). None of the foregoing had particularly extensive sailing experience before they began--tho' some. Tania had probably the toughest beginner training--a whole gale between New York and Bermuda--but learned quickly.

Given the foregoing, there is no reason why you could not make such a cruise with a year or two of sail training (and San Francisco Bay is a good training ground.)

FWIW...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I say go for it! Only you will know if you are ready...


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> Google "Single Handed TransPac". Yachts as small as 20 feet ("Black Feathers") have made the trip many times. You have no doubt read "Dove" by Robin Lee Graham who, beginning at the age of 16, sailed (most of the way) around the world in a 24 foot Lapworth sloop. (He regarded his trip from San Pedro to Hawaii as a "shake-down" as it's a relatively easy trip.) John Neal of Mahina Expeditions began his ocean voyages on a 27' Albin Vega--sailing out of Seattle. Eighteen year old Tania Aebi sailed around the world alone on a 26 foot Folk Boat--Varuna--as detailed in her book "Maiden Voyage". James Baldwin has made two circumnavigations on his Atom--a 50+ year old 28 foot Pearson Triton (see "Atom Voyages"). None of the foregoing had particularly extensive sailing experience before they began--tho' some. Tania had probably the toughest beginner training--a whole gale between New York and Bermuda--but learned quickly.
> 
> Given the foregoing, there is no reason why you could not make such a cruise with a year or two of sail training (and San Francisco Bay is a good training ground.)
> 
> FWIW...


Also, check out this site, and take a look at the log and the problems Matt has had. 
Solo Around the America's Under Sail | An audacious attempt at sailing the Northwest Passage and circumnavigating entirety of both continents, to benefit Chesapeake Region Accessible Boating
You can do anything you want- as long as you prepare yourself and your equipment.

Note his boat is a 27 foot Albin Vega.


----------



## Semloh (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread amazes me. 
How many pages do you think it will go? 
How many days after the OP has moved on will people be spewing advice.

The question deserves an answer along these lines. 
It can be done and it might be really scary.


----------



## dmcMaine (Sep 1, 2010)

Since there are reading recommendations, I have to add this bit of inspiration from Paul Lutus:

Confessions of a Long Distance Sailor

He took a 31-footer, and started with zero experience.


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

Most posts make the assumption the OP is not going to prepare, just hop in the boat and go. I doubt that was his intention, he just meant that he was thinking of sailing to Hawaii, as of yet had not done any preparation and was wondering how to get oriented and obtain the experience he needed to have a go at it. OK so get some instruction at the Cal Sailing Club, it’s cheap and good. Learn how to handle a day sailor. Take some ASA courses dealing with the keel boat, buy a boat, sail for more experience maybe to Mexico, and then have a go at Hawaii.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

dmcMaine said:


> Since there are reading recommendations, I have to add this bit of inspiration from Paul Lutus:
> 
> Confessions of a Long Distance Sailor
> 
> He took a 31-footer, and started with zero experience.


But he is a very bright guy and approached the project with a lot of sense and preparation. Not saying that the OP would not, just that not all people apply the same caution and preparation.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Semloh said:


> This thread amazes me.
> How many pages do you think it will go?
> How many days after the OP has moved on will people be spewing advice.
> 
> ...


Sure you could be right, the answers and experience that is begining to come out will make for a great sticky
So spew on please. I'm learning and having to really think some things through again oin this concept.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Instead of the big 20 day passage -

imagine some 1 day inshore trips (sleep in harbor),

then some 2 day inshore trips (1 night underway ), 
then some 3-5 day coastal cruising trips (2-3 nights underway),
then a long 7-13 day passage 25-35 miles from shore (watch on, watch off); still able to dash in to a safe harbor should anything happen
then you might then try a 20+ day passage (SF to Cabo San Lucas and back)

at this point you'd be very ready to plan a 2,200 mile ocean passage 
===================

by way of practice for a long passage try this for 7 days:

Rent a convertible 
drive said with top down (even in the rain - _especially_ in the rain)
drive no faster than 10 miles an hour, making sure to keep steering wheel moving back and forth always
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
*watch incredible sunrise*
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat
*watch incredible sunset*
switch positions, sleep in backseat for 4 hours
drive 4 hours with BF sleeping in backseat

repeat for 6 more days.


----------



## Cruxandreams (Mar 8, 2011)

and people thought I was crazy for sailing a motorless 33 up the chessy..hhmmm..?


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cruxandreams said:


> and people thought I was crazy for sailing a motorless 33 up the chessy..hhmmm..?


I think I remember your thread. I used to live in Annapolis, how is your boat going?


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

I wonder why you never see posts on offroad boards that say "I want to jump the grand canyon on a dirt bike but I've never ridden one before. Is it doable?"

I guess it's because most offroaders end up saying "hold my beer and watch this..." instead?


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

I think there's a webpage somewhere that reads, "Don't want to work anymore or have any
responsibilities.....get a sailboat, it's that easy".

Not saying that's the OP's ideology, but overall, not just in sailing, there's this thought process
that "you don't have to get a job or need to be tied down in any way" and that it's as
easy as making a decision to do so, without prior planning, etc. Most of the negative
responses come because ultimately, it's the folks "left behind" (for lack of a better term)
that will be asked to pick up the pieces and repair the damage should that plan fail.
There's also a segment of the emerging population that doesn't believe working towards a
goal makes any sense; they'd prefer to start at the end, instead of the beginning. I actually
heard a person say to me, "I could either live in a crappy apartment with a roommate, or
I could be cool and live on a boat for less money", with visions of a 60 foot yacht in his
head. Once he was introduced to what his savings of $1500.00 actually purchased, needless
to say, he was quite disappointed. He didn't care about sailing, or even boating for that
matter, it was all because he didn't want to "be like 'them'", whoever they are.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

emoney said:


> I think there's a webpage somewhere that reads, "Don't want to work anymore or have any
> responsibilities.....get a sailboat, it's that easy".
> 
> Not saying that's the OP's ideology, but overall, not just in sailing, there's this thought process
> ...


I am good friends with several liveaboards at my marina who are mostly in their 20's and living on small (28' and under) boats for many of the reasons you quote. They are mostly "stuck" to land jobs for now, but most of them do dream of untying from the dock and sailing away. Few of them paid more than 4-5 grand for their boats. I'm just saying, there certainly are young guys out there who never sailed seriously (or at all) but are right now making their dream a reality.

One of my friends has been living aboard for over a year now, and has never actually sailed his boat because he supposedly needs to make some repairs before sailing it (supposedly). He is saving $1000/month of rent he was previously paying in NYC, and has come to love the life at the marina. Lots of friends who help each other out, fresh air, etc. I don't know if he is ever actually going to sail his boat anywhere, but he seems to love his new life afloat and I certainly understand why.

People like James Baldwin (of atom voyages) and others advocate saving up some money and sailing away, then re-upping the kit every few months by working a real job for a few months and then continuing on cruising. I don't know if I could ever actually do this, I may be too type-A, but is there any reason that this is actually a _bad_ idea in reality? I mean, I guess you give up health insurance and the possibility of a comfortable retirement, but these days those things aren't as secure as they once were anyway.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

peterchech said:


> I am good friends with several liveaboards at my marina who are mostly in their 20's and living on small (28' and under) boats for many of the reasons you quote. They are mostly "stuck" to land jobs for now, but most of them do dream of untying from the dock and sailing away. Few of them paid more than 4-5 grand for their boats. I'm just saying, there certainly are young guys out there who never sailed seriously (or at all) but are right now making their dream a reality.


Do they sail their boats or do they just live on them? If the dream was only to live on the boat, I guess you are correct, they have made their dreams a reality. If the dream is to one day sail away and they still have not learned how to operate their boats away from the dock, they are in the same position they were when on land. There is nothing wrong with wanting to only live on the boat and not go anywhere, but then don't consider yourself a sailor.



peterchech said:


> People like James Baldwin (of atom voyages) and others advocate saving up some money and sailing away, then re-upping the kit every few months by working a real job for a few months and then continuing on cruising. I don't know if I could ever actually do this, I may be too type-A, but is there any reason that this is actually a _bad_ idea in reality? I mean, I guess you give up health insurance and the possibility of a comfortable retirement, but these days those things aren't as secure as they once were anyway.


I see nothing wrong with this approach. For me, I'd have to go into it with a Plan B if those temporary jobs don't materialize, but I'd probably be willing to give it a try for however long I could make it last.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

peterchech said:


> People like James Baldwin (of atom voyages) and others advocate saving up some money and sailing away, then re-upping the kit every few months by working a real job for a few months and then continuing on cruising. I don't know if I could ever actually do this, I may be too type-A, but is there any reason that this is actually a _bad_ idea in reality?


Many jobs (mine, for instance) are easier to hold than to get. That can change a bit with the economy but it's probably always the case to some extent. My industry is changing rapidly, so a year spent away means that I am a year behind my colleagues in terms of skills and being up-to-date with the latest developments in the field.

If I had an employer that could guarantee my position when I return, that would be really something, but I doubt my current employer would be in a position to keep my seat open for a year.

That said maybe my assessment is all wrong. I'm hoping to cast off in about five years---for one to two years---and am assuming I'll have to find a new job when I return, possibly in a new location. Maybe it'll be really easy. But the uncertainty is very scary.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have said this many times before BUT at 55 i never understand the all or nothing thinking and find it simpler to have kept my work/playtime in some semblance of balance 

I picked a place to live that is close to the water BUT not so close you get the down side as i have lived waterfront and tired of the floods  

BUT it allows to me to go sailing as much as i want ,be it a few hours after work to unwind or a weekend or longer 

I tried to raise my children the same way and my 24 year old daughter works her job around race nights so she can get out and keep some balance and not burnout


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Like Tommays, we try to balance.. our son has similarly chosen his job and workplace more as a way of supporting his (sailing) habit... his wife is from the east coast and they could certainly live a lot cheaper there... thankfully they don't want to and our precious granddaughter is always nearby.

I could earn a lot more money in Industry, but the vacation benefits and lifestyle are suiting us both, and since my wife works in a preschool we get our summers off together.. All around not a bad tradeoff....


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Let us honor thOse dreamers who have the ideals to believe they can cast off with a beaten up vessel and more vision than experience. They are the ones that blaze the trail for the rest of us.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

A guy could always learn a trade, pick up work when he needs it and sail away the rest of the time. You just have to set your priorities.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Setting Priorities and Making choices.

I think the dreams lead us the paths we choose and it changes as we go.
Sailing is as fickle and unpredictable as the weather.
When I was dreaming, many had words of caution and doom.
After I "did it" I heard questions, amazement and curiosity. 
I laugh now looking back and wonder why I ever let anyone hinder my course. 
All the doubt and fear now seems silly. 
As I contemplate the next casting off , hopefully in the next 8-10 months, I feel my heart race and feel great urgency, at the same time a bit of anxiety when I remember the "rough" days afloat. times when things failed, when weather was unexpectantly harsh as were the seas. And times of self doubt.
I think it's called being alive, as I recall it I feel more so.

As too the ever nagging issue of paying for it all. 
For those fortunate,or wealthy,or having the tenacity and forethought to plan and execute a finely tuned and thouht out journey, bully for them !
As for myself the trip was less structured, more "as you go" with concerns for all matters , and funds for essentials bolstered by confidence that ,as always, life would go on and we would persevere.
being blessed with a trade than can be practiced almost anywhere and put down and picked up again with little detriment to its successful practice as a means of financial support. 
Of course with this approach certain comforts, securities and long range assurances can be in question. 
I guess it all comes down to setting priorites and making choices. 

just don't wait too long, tommorrow is already here.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

AdamLein said:


> Many jobs (mine, for instance) are easier to hold than to get. That can change a bit with the economy but it's probably always the case to some extent. My industry is changing rapidly, so a year spent away means that I am a year behind my colleagues in terms of skills and being up-to-date with the latest developments in the field.
> 
> If I had an employer that could guarantee my position when I return, that would be really something, but I doubt my current employer would be in a position to keep my seat open for a year.
> 
> That said maybe my assessment is all wrong. I'm hoping to cast off in about five years---for one to two years---and am assuming I'll have to find a new job when I return, possibly in a new location. Maybe it'll be really easy. But the uncertainty is very scary.


I'm in the same boat as you, but certainty is also very scary, and there is really no such thing, so go for it.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

joethecobbler said:


> Setting Priorities and Making choices.
> 
> I think the dreams lead us the paths we choose and it changes as we go.
> Sailing is as fickle and unpredictable as the weather.
> ...


I am a tad envious... how do you do it then? What is your trade? What about kids/etc?


----------



## Cruxandreams (Mar 8, 2011)

casey1999 said:


> I think I remember your thread. I used to live in Annapolis, how is your boat going?


Shes coming right along, just pulled the old volvo out, and am getting ready to put my new yanmar in. Lots of good fun work, hope to have her back in the water by April and ready for some traveling! finally after going through 4 "heavy duty" cheap tarps that kept ripping, I bought a "super heavy duty tarp" that should hold up until the deck work is done. going to re teak the cockpit because its just such a traditional boat i cant make it all white and plastic looking. going to awlgrip and texture the forward deck "85%" of the total deck area. Learning a lot!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cruxandreams said:


> Shes coming right along, just pulled the old volvo out, and am getting ready to put my new yanmar in. Lots of good fun work, hope to have her back in the water by April and ready for some traveling! finally after going through 4 "heavy duty" cheap tarps that kept ripping, I bought a "super heavy duty tarp" that should hold up until the deck work is done. going to re teak the cockpit because its just such a traditional boat i cant make it all white and plastic looking. going to awlgrip and texture the forward deck "85%" of the total deck area. Learning a lot!


Sounds like progress,
Good Luck


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

To the OP I say its totally doable. In fact that is my current plan. I spent the last 8 months living and sailing (mostly single handed) on my Cal 25. Prior to this I had zero sailing experience. I would recommend taking a sailing course though. They are fairly inexpensive, especially in the off season and you learn a lot. The two week one I took was only about $600, and I left feeling supremely confident, and had gained some actual skills and knowledge to boot. I'd also suggest you read some of the books by Larry and Lin Pardy if you haven't already, very educational.

As far as the boat being able to carry enough supplies, the first boat to complete a solo non-stop around the world voyage was only 32 feet long, and he *didn't* use a water maker. Hawaii is not nearly as far as that. I have also done some extended wilderness hikes and have no problems carrying two-three weeks of food on my back. Seeing as a trip to Hawaii should only be about three-five weeks (from what I've read) for that size of a boat depending on speed, carrying enough supplies should not be a problem.

Its basically about having the guts to go for it. My Grandpa is 80 and he just bought his first sailboat this summer with zero previous sailing experience, now he's obsessed with using his spinnaker. I should mention though that he has owned/made a living off of and been sinking fishing and tugboats for years.



emoney said:


> I think there's a webpage somewhere that reads, "Don't want to work anymore or have any
> responsibilities.....get a sailboat, it's that easy"
> 
> Not saying that's the OP's ideology, but overall, not just in sailing, there's this thought process
> ...


I just wanted to say that this is exactly how I think and live. Didn't want to rent a apartment so I bought a boat for $3000. In fact I thought this pretty much verbatim


> I could either live in a crappy apartment with a roommate, or
> I could be cool and live on a boat for less money


. Its not that we don't know how to work towards a goal we just do it differently.


----------

